# Minions 2, Sing 2 & Co. wegen Corona verschoben



## AndreLinken (2. April 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Minions 2, Sing 2 & Co. wegen Corona verschoben* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Minions 2, Sing 2 & Co. wegen Corona verschoben*


----------



## MichaelG (2. April 2020)

Och nöööö, menno. Hab mich schon so auf Minions 2 gefreut. Da wird mit der Bluray auch nichts vor Herbst 2021.


----------



## Haehnchen81 (6. Mai 2020)

BANANA!!!


----------

